# Bike Log 2013



## mlctvt (Mar 10, 2013)

First road ride of the season today. I know I should be skiing but we had to stay home this weekend for family commitments.

24 miles, 15.6mph , hilly ride on a heavy cross bike with fenders. Beautiful day 45-50 degrees. Roads were in surprizingly good shape. It seemed weird to be road riding 2 days after we got 12" of snow. The sad part was this 12" was already totally gone from south facing hillsides .

Back to skiing next weekend.

Edit: I live in Southern Ct near the coast. Hopefully the snow isn't melting as fast up north.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 11, 2013)

You got outside in great weather that is what is most important.


----------



## mlctvt (Mar 26, 2013)

Got in another 30 mile ride Sunday mid-afternoon. I'll ride as long as it's 45 degrees or more. 
Going to try again tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 26, 2013)

Might try to get out on the road bike this weekend, suppose to be in the 50's here.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 26, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Might try to get out on the road bike this weekend, suppose to be in the 50's here.



Watch out for sand!


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 26, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Watch out for sand!



I wasn't planning on riding in Torrington unless you want to go?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 26, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> I wasn't planning on riding in Torrington unless you want to go?



Nope, skiing this weekend.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 26, 2013)

Still a touch too cold for me to get on the road. Mostly it is the wind, actually. Otherwise it is pretty close to my threshold. Definitely a fair weather roadie.


----------



## mlctvt (Mar 27, 2013)

Great 24 mile ride today. Just under 50 degrees.  The frogs (peepers) were out already here in southern CT as well as many flowers on south facing lawns. 
It's supposed to be 55 degrees and sunny here this weekend but I'm heading north for spring skiing at least for Friday and Saturday, then back home Sunday for family Easter dinner.


----------



## mlctvt (Mar 30, 2013)

Awesome skiing yesterday at Mount Snow but home today for family easter weekend. We had most of the day free so my wife says lets go for a ride. Her first ride of the year and my 4th. She said lets do out usual hilly 64 mile training ride today, Okayyyy. 
Incredible weather made for perfect riding although I have a sore rear end and quads. Kinda feels like we rode a century, we both have that nice exhausted but fulfilling feeling. 
I love this time of year.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 30, 2013)

Are you missing a decimal in there or did you just write a 64 mile training ride for her first ride of the year? That is so far beyond what I am comfortable with, lol.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 31, 2013)

Rode a few miles today, going to give up my car and just ride a Google bike please.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 31, 2013)

First ride is the season this morning, 32.4 miles in 2 hours 3 minutes. I was hauling but the first 20 miles averaging over 18mph, the last 12 miles not much. All of the sudden my legs just didn't want to work anymore. The last 2 hills up to my neighborhood were killers. This is going to be a rough early season


----------



## snoseek (Mar 31, 2013)

Patiently awaiting to get my bike back from the shop. Making the switch from avid to shimano on brakes and a bunch of other shit amounting to more than I've ever spent on a bike,,,yikes!!! Once I get it back then Game the F^%ck on!!!


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 1, 2013)

MR. evil said:


> First ride is the season this morning, 32.4 miles in 2 hours 3 minutes. I was hauling but the first 20 miles averaging over 18mph, the last 12 miles not much. All of the sudden my legs just didn't want to work anymore. The last 2 hills up to my neighborhood were killers. This is going to be a rough early season



That's a real good first ride. I haven't even touched my bike yet, but know my first ride won't be 32 miles!


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 1, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> That's a real good first ride. I haven't even touched my bike yet, but know my first ride won't be 32 miles!



6 is a great start, go for that.


----------



## mlctvt (Apr 1, 2013)

Yes, that's correct 64 miles just under 15mph for a very hilly ride. My wife stays in shape in winter by using the stairmaster, Lemond Spinning bike, recumbent exercise bike and free weights. 
We were both a little sore on Sunday so we took the day off to recover.


----------



## mlctvt (Apr 1, 2013)

MR. evil said:


> First ride is the season this morning, 32.4 miles in 2 hours 3 minutes. I was hauling but the first 20 miles averaging over 18mph, the last 12 miles not much. All of the sudden my legs just didn't want to work anymore. The last 2 hills up to my neighborhood were killers. This is going to be a rough early season



Good first ride!  The one thing I noticed on my first few rides were the hills, even little ones bothered me more than I remember from prior years.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 1, 2013)

Scotty said:


> 6 is a great start, go for that.



Scotty ride?


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 1, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Scotty ride?



Six miles yesterday, starting to, got to get in better shape so I can bike more.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 1, 2013)

14.4 miles for my first ride. 37*, ridiculous wind out of the NW, with occasional grapel. Maybe I'm not quite the fair weather biker that I thought I was. Certainly could have gone colder with finger gloves and tights.  The wind was pretty damn horrendous, though. Glad I got that first one done, time to get busy.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 3, 2013)

Rode 2 miles this morning to bus station from home, with thermals on little chilly not to bad.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 3, 2013)

First ride completed last night.  It was broken into 2 parts.  Part 1, solo ride at my pace. Got 17 miles down. Part 2, met up with a few friends to ride their pace for another 7 miles.  24.02 in all.  The wind was gnarly and it was very cold but it felt good to be out


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 3, 2013)

Looks like I need to dig the bike out of the corner and dust it off since Scotty has more miles than me!


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 3, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Looks like I need to dig the bike out of the corner and dust it off since Scotty has more miles than me!



Lol, I be doing another 2 miles tonight to, and every day to I get car back from shop.


----------



## Nick (Apr 3, 2013)

I've just been running outside. I'm long overdue for a new bike. Mine is just shot to shit.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 3, 2013)

Nick said:


> I've just been running outside. I'm long overdue for a new bike. Mine is just shot to shit.



Do it!

Think of it this way... it's another good thing to plaster AZ stickers on! :lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 6, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Do it!
> 
> Think of it this way... it's another good thing to plaster AZ stickers on! :lol:



Smart !


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 6, 2013)

Beautiful weather from 330 to now, guess about 5 miles done and another 5 back home so 10 today when I am . Not skiing this weekend but biking is great 2 nd choice.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 7, 2013)

Rode a lot this afternoon probably 8 miles so far, and another 2 to home, so 10 today better weather today then yesterday.


----------



## mlctvt (Apr 8, 2013)

it finally warmed up a bit today! First ride of the season without full finger gloves.  
24 miles average 16.3mph on the heavy cross bike.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 8, 2013)

Gorgeous day here as well.  Did a similar ride to yours... 27.4 miles with a 17 mph average. I better get faster throughout the season or this is going to be rugged.


----------



## mlctvt (Apr 14, 2013)

100 mile weekend. Our 65 mile 10-town south central CT loop ride yesterday a 36 mile club ride in Central Ct today. 
Rode up past the old Powder ridge ski area today. That ski hill sure is flat. I hadn't been up that road since skiing there in the early to mid 80s. 
Didn't get as warm as we were expecting.


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 14, 2013)

*April 2013*

04.14.2013 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 9.1 Miles
04.21.2013 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 10.4 Miles
04.28.2013 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 11.8 miles
04.30.2013 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 8.0 miles

*Total for April 2013: 39.3 Miles*

*May 2013*

05.02.2013 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 6.5 Miles
05.05.2013 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 13.3 Miles
05.07.2013 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 7.8 Miles
05.10.2013 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 9.1 Miles

*Total for May 2013: 36.7*


*Total for Season: 76.0 Miles*


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 15, 2013)

Sunday the 14 rode like 14 miles, a little wind but that is okay.
Middletown Ny streets no loop.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 15, 2013)

WoodCore said:


> 04.14.2013 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 9.1 Miles



Just thinking about 9.1 miles makes my legs hurt! :lol:

Nice work!


----------



## bvibert (Apr 21, 2013)

First ride on the mtb today, 9.4 miles according to Strava.

I can barely move now...


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 22, 2013)

bvibert said:


> First ride on the mtb today, 9.4 miles according to Strava.
> 
> I can barely move now...



:beer:


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 22, 2013)

Longest ride of the season tonight. 31 miles. Slow going...no clue how I am going to break that 20mph wall I seem to hit. Right now, I exist solely between 18 and 19. I'd love to be in that 22 range. Hills are killing me.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 29, 2013)

Finally got some seat time this past week.

Road - 8.74
Mtb - 9.22


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 29, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Finally got some seat time this past week.
> 
> Road - 8.74
> Mtb - 9.22



So far only one ride this season, this whole work thing is really starting to get in the way of life!!!
I need to schedule a regular after work ride night to make sure I get on the bike and don't live in the office. You game for some Case Mt RAWS? Maybe we can even get Paul to come out of hiding and join us.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 29, 2013)

MR. evil said:


> So far only one ride this season, this whole work thing is really starting to get in the way of life!!!
> I need to schedule a regular after work ride night to make sure I get on the bike and don't live in the office. You game for some Case Mt RAWS? Maybe we can even get Paul to come out of hiding and join us.



I'm in, was even thinking about some raw road rides maybe out to Bolton area, just have to scope out some routes. Monday and Wednesdays are probably best, suppose to be on the road on Tuesdays and Thursdays.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 29, 2013)

I would also be up for some RAW road rides. I am doing the Village charity ride again and this year we are aiming to do the 100k ride. I need some serious saddle time to get ready. One of my co-worked might even joint us for a road RAW.


----------



## mlctvt (May 3, 2013)

I better get riding I'm behind in miles for this time of year. 

2010 Road miles_____________ 2011 Road miles__________ 2012 Road miles_______2013 Road miles
February 0 miles_____________ February 24 miles_________ February 24 miles______February 0 miles
March 114 miles_____________ March 129 miles __________ March 248 miles_______ March 142 miles
April 271 miles______________ April 360 miles____________ April 386 miles________ April 366 miles
May 585 miles_______________May 582 miles____________ May 457 miles
June 790 miles_______________June 668 miles___________ June 416 miles
July 621 miles________________July 923 miles___________ July 673 miles
August 657 miles_____________ August 472 miles_________ August 612 miles
September 691 miles__________ Sept 572 miles___________ Sept 644 miles
October 335 miles ____________ October 239 miles________ October 242 miles
November 238 miles___________ November 139 miles______ November 117 miles 
2010 season total 4302 miles----- 2011 total 4108 miles-------- 2012 total 3819 miles----- 2013 total 508 so far


----------



## marcski (May 4, 2013)

Rode the 909 today for the first time. There is a lot in there and I need more time to explore. No really big climbs...lots of ups and downs...whoopdedoop style and a bit bigger.  Some nice flowy trails.  No pics. Sorry.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 5, 2013)

4 miles so far up and down hilly Burlingham road in Bloomingburgh, NY, lunch time now then 4 miles back home.


----------



## bvibert (May 6, 2013)

Did my 3rd MTB ride yesterday.  I gotta start getting out during the week too.

I'm up to 33.2 for the year.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 13, 2013)

Yesterday a very nice 12 miles from my house to Pine Bush and back. Approximately 10 miles nice warm weather a little windy but great to be outside in the sun.


----------



## bvibert (May 13, 2013)

Up to 49.5 on the MTB now.  Starting to mix in some after work rides. :beer:


----------



## ScottySkis (May 13, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Up to 49.5 on the MTB now.  Starting to mix in some after work rides. :beer:



Nice mileage.


----------



## o3jeff (May 28, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Finally got some seat time this past week.
> 
> Road - 8.74
> Mtb - 9.22



Road - 80.83
Mtb - 22.17


----------



## bvibert (May 28, 2013)

I'm at 79.0 miles on the MTB now.  4.3 were on a rail trail with the kids, but the rest have been in the woods.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 28, 2013)

I did a mile on Saturday into I couldn't deal with the crazy sideways wind.


----------



## Puck it (May 29, 2013)

I started up again up this weekend on Sunday. 8 mile each for the last three days thru the woods behind my house.  I need to get out and do some trail maintenance though.  Big tree down across trail on the major route and on a side trail there are five trees down.  None are flat on the ground.  I am borrowing my neighbors Kubota these weekend and bringing chainsaw out to do the clean up.


----------



## Rambo (May 29, 2013)

Rode mountain bike over the road, 18 miles out and 18 back for a total of 36 miles. Rode from Binghamton, NY down Rt.11 to Hallstead, PA. This was on Sun. 5/26/13. Sunny and cool - perfect biking weather except for the wind in your face coming back. Down in the Hallstead area they are drilling natural gas wells and Fracking them. On Sunday only had 1 convoy of 3 big water tankers pass me.


----------



## mlctvt (May 30, 2013)

nice fast bike shop ride yesterday. 29 miles 18.7 MPH average. A good mix of flat roads with a few climbs thrown in. 
The best was 5-6 miles along the coast where we stayed at 25-30mph. You had to keep attentive - I let a gap open between me a the rider in front a few times and almost dropped off the back.


----------



## o3jeff (May 30, 2013)

mlctvt said:


> The best was 5-6 miles along the coast where we stayed at 25-30mph. You had to keep attentive - I let a gap open between me a the rider in front a few times and almost dropped off the back.



That's a VERY fast pace!


----------



## mlctvt (May 30, 2013)

I felt it too at the end of the ride.:smile:
 It was my fastest ride of the year so far. The guys and women too that I ride with Wed nights are really great riders. 
On the flat coastal section we were taking turns pulling. I was in front doing about 26mph for about 1/2 mile when one of the racer guys goes by me and picks the pace up to 30mph. I was able to hang on but I couldn't pull long at that pace. 
When we pulled over at the end of that road I said "hey 26mph isn't fast enough" ? He just shrugged. I guess it wasn't for him. 
They dropped me on the hills too but I wasn't the only one everyone got spread out, I'd say I was about mid pack.

Tonight I'd lead a more "social" ride averaging about 15-16mph but it'll have more hills than yesterday's ride.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 30, 2013)

Rode the city bike today pretty cool 4 miles I guess from mid town to Tribeca NYC.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 2, 2013)

I have been riding alone a lot the past month plus due to my crazy work schedule. Most of my rides are last minutes types because I can't plan things out in advance due to work. Anyway.....this morning I was in the middle of my standard 10 mile loop at Robinson St Park in Agawam MA when I noticed that I wasn't really pushing the pace, I told myself I was being lazy and that I really need to start riding with other people. I get back to my truck, take my phone out of my back pack and check the time. Did the entire 10 mile loop in 1 hour 20 minutes, a solid 10 minutes faster than the last time I actually timed myself on this loop last season. Feeling pretty good about that.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 3, 2013)

Nice Tim! That usually works the other way around for me, I think I'm riding at a good pace only to find out that I still suck as much as always.


----------



## mlctvt (Jun 3, 2013)

64 miles yesterday from Colchester to Rocky Neck beach and back. 
 I drank five 20 oz water bottles and didn't pee once! Wasn't too hot compared to Saturday. 

The beach "scenery" isn't as good as it used to be, almost everyone was fat!
 Since many were wearing very skimpy and revealing beach wear they must not ashamed of their bodies , although they should be! I had to look away several times it was so scary. 

One of my co-riders commented that she'd never seen so many scary looking scantily clad people. Which is amazing since she's a doctor!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 3, 2013)

mlctvt said:


> 64 miles yesterday from Colchester to Rocky Neck beach and back.
> I drank five 20 oz water bottles and didn't pee once! Wasn't too hot compared to Saturday.
> 
> The beach "scenery" isn't as good as it used to be, almost everyone was fat!
> ...



Scary. Ride Hudson river in lower NYC and you see the opposite of what you saw over the weekend.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 3, 2013)

mlctvt said:


> 64 miles yesterday from Colchester to Rocky Neck beach and back.
> I drank five 20 oz water bottles and didn't pee once! Wasn't too hot compared to Saturday.
> 
> The beach "scenery" isn't as good as it used to be, almost everyone was fat!
> ...



That's one of the reasons I stopped going to Rocky Neck, Hammonasset is a little better.


----------



## Greg (Jun 6, 2013)

Strava is reporting a bit over 66 miles on the MTB which is kinda beat, but better than this time last year. Gotta find ways to keep momentum and get in at least 2 rides/week. The old riding grounds at Nass have really developed into quite the trail network the past few years. Good stuff.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 9, 2013)

mlctvt said:


> 64 miles yesterday from Colchester to Rocky Neck beach and back.
> I drank five 20 oz water bottles and didn't pee once! Wasn't too hot compared to Saturday.
> 
> The beach "scenery" isn't as good as it used to be, almost everyone was fat!
> ...



If you REALLY want to see some scary scenery, go to the water park at Six Flags New England on a warm summer weekend day!   Remember, you been warned!!! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## mlctvt (Jun 16, 2013)

My wife and I hosted a dual club ride today, 63 miles 3400 vert feet. Fantastic ride on mostly country roads, with a few good climbs. Some fast guys showed up so we ended up with our all time fastest ride for this route , 17.6mph. A couple of nice downhill runs too , my fastest was 43.5 mph, of course we went up the other side at 8-10mph :smile:


----------



## marcski (Jun 17, 2013)

mlctvt said:


> My wife and I hosted a dual club ride today, 63 miles 3400 vert feet. Fantastic ride on mostly country roads, with a few good climbs. Some fast guys showed up so we ended up with our all time fastest ride for this route , 17.6mph. A couple of nice downhill runs too , my fastest was 43.5 mph, of course we went up the other side at 8-10mph :smile:



As my fatherinlaw used to say, "Half the hills are down".  

My buddies and I got out and rode Blue Mt. for a couple of hours yesterday morning.  What a great place to ride!!


----------



## mlctvt (Jun 17, 2013)

marcski said:


> As my fatherinlaw used to say, "Half the hills are down".
> 
> My buddies and I got out and rode Blue Mt. for a couple of hours yesterday morning.  What a great place to ride!!



Blue Mt Pa? Mountain bike on the mountain or Road bikes on the access road( Blue Mountain Drive)? I've got to look back my notes from a trip I did in the area a few years ago. I think we went up/down that road before. I do remember a blazing downhill run that was really fun. I'll be doing a week long bike tour around Bethleham PA in August so maybe we will ride the hills in that area then?


----------



## marcski (Jun 17, 2013)

mlctvt said:


> Blue Mt Pa? Mountain bike on the mountain or Road bikes on the access road( Blue Mountain Drive)? I've got to look back my notes from a trip I did in the area a few years ago. I think we went up/down that road before. I do remember a blazing downhill run that was really fun. I'll be doing a week long bike tour around Bethleham PA in August so maybe we will ride the hills in that area then?



Blue Mountain Reservation in Peekskill, NY.

http://wmba.org/blog/parks/blue-mountain-reservation/

http://wmba.org/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/2_09_besthomegrown.jpg


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 17, 2013)

6 miles on Saturday the 15, great road ride and beautiful weather out.


----------



## mlctvt (Jun 17, 2013)

marcski said:


> Blue Mountain Reservation in Peekskill, NY.
> 
> http://wmba.org/blog/parks/blue-mountain-reservation/
> 
> http://wmba.org/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/2_09_besthomegrown.jpg



thanks for the info, Looks like a great park, I'll have to check it out next time I'm down that way.  

"Best Homegrown Park" Sounds like something Scotty would love.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 17, 2013)

mlctvt said:


> thanks for the info, Looks like a great park, I'll have to check it out next time I'm down that way.
> 
> "Best Homegrown Park" Sounds like something Scotty would love.



Home ground green and road biking sounds like a great combination.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm up to 223 MTB miles in 27 rides so far this year. Finally starting to feel like I'm getting into the groove.


----------



## Puck it (Jul 23, 2013)

bvibert said:


> I'm up to 223 MTB miles in 27 rides so far this year. Finally starting to feel like I'm getting into the groove.




I do about 8-10 miles a day on the MTB behind the house since June.  I am still not feeling int he groove yet.


----------



## Greg (Jul 29, 2013)

bvibert said:


> I'm up to 223 MTB miles in 27 rides so far this year. Finally starting to feel like I'm getting into the groove.



Nice Brian. I'm at about 120 for the year so far. Kinda beat. 300 each season seems to be a reasonable goal for me. But I probably won't hit it again this year. I do feel like despite sub-par cardio, that 8-10 miles feels a lot easier than it did back in the day.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 30, 2013)

Greg said:


> Nice Brian. I'm at about 120 for the year so far. Kinda beat. 300 each season seems to be a reasonable goal for me. But I probably won't hit it again this year. I do feel like despite sub-par cardio, that 8-10 miles feels a lot easier than it did back in the day.



Thanks!  I'm more consistent than last year so far.  I don't remember why, but it looks like I didn't ride in July at all last year??

Up to 241.1 in 30 rides now.  There's a few 2-3 mile kids rides mixed in there, otherwise most of my rides have been 8-10 miles.  It definitely feels easier than it was when we first started, back then 10 miles in the kind of terrain we're riding was the BIG ride of the season! :lol:


----------



## mlctvt (Sep 1, 2013)

Fantasic month of August for riding, not too hot, and dry too. My best August in years if not ever! Got in 903 miles without trying too hard. 

2010 Road miles_____________ 2011 Road miles__________ 2012 Road miles_______2013 Road miles
February 0 miles_____________ February 24 miles_________ February 24 miles______February 0 miles
March 114 miles_____________ March 129 miles __________ March 248 miles_______ March 142 miles
April 271 miles______________ April 360 miles____________ April 386 miles________ April 366 miles
May 585 miles_______________May 582 miles____________ May 457 miles ________ May 479 miles
June 790 miles_______________June 668 miles___________ June 416 miles ________ June 593 miles
July 621 miles________________July 923 miles___________ July 673 miles _________ July 671 miles
August 657 miles_____________ August 472 miles_________ August 612 miles ______ August 903 miles
September 691 miles__________ Sept 572 miles___________ Sept 644 miles
October 335 miles ____________ October 239 miles________ October 242 miles
November 238 miles___________ November 139 miles______ November 117 miles 
2010 season total 4302 miles----- 2011 total 4108 miles-------- 2012 total 3819 miles----- 2013 total 3154 so far


----------



## bvibert (Sep 4, 2013)

mlctvt said:


> Fantasic month of August for riding, not too hot, and dry too. My best August in years if not ever! Got in 903 miles without trying too hard.
> 
> 2010 Road miles_____________ 2011 Road miles__________ 2012 Road miles_______2013 Road miles
> February 0 miles_____________ February 24 miles_________ February 24 miles______February 0 miles
> ...


Nice!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm up to 318.3 miles on the MTB for the year.  Much better than last year so far!


----------



## mlctvt (Sep 4, 2013)

bvibert said:


> I'm up to 318.3 miles on the MTB for the year.  Much better than last year so far!



That's 318.3 more miles than me on the MTB. I hope to use my cross bike for some fall double-track then get back on my MTB for the first time in years later this fall and winter. It's an old hard tail Rockhopper from the mid 90s but it's still like new.  I'll start out with some not too difficult trails near my house , I'm not sure I want to get into real technical stuff like you guys do though.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 4, 2013)

mlctvt said:


> I'm not sure I want to get into real technical stuff like you guys do though.



All that matters is that you're having fun!  It's riding bikes after all!


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 21, 2013)

Went Mountain biking today at Walnut Mountain in Liberty NY lots of great one track trails and fun, probably ride 12 miles I guess. Loving being near so many great hills. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Used to be a ski hill in the 1920s.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 23, 2013)

Not so much a "total mileage" check-in. Rather a "wow, has it really been that long" post.

Got out today for my first time in weeks. Work has been impossible and when I have had time, the weather hasn't been cooperating.

Did a quick 12 miler at Bradbury. Gorgeous afternoon for a ride, albeit a little cool. No bugs. Tons of standing water however. A few sections of mandatory "hike-a-bike".  This past Saturday was the 12-hour race and, since I am sure it rained all day, it did a severe number on the system. Still, found a new favorite loop on the mountain side. They have improved a bunch of the features over the past few months including this new system of bridges.



My only gripe is that the old bridge (you can see on the right) was much more challenging and actually required decent placement/ skill to ride. The new group, however, I am sure addresses some of the environmental concerns more so than the prior structure.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 24, 2013)

BackLoafRiver said:


> My only gripe is that the old bridge (you can see on the right) was much more challenging and actually required decent placement/ skill to ride. The new group, however, I am sure addresses some of the environmental concerns more so than the prior structure.



I hate it when that happens!  Sometimes it's for the best though...


----------



## bvibert (Sep 24, 2013)

Yeah, so my season is quickly falling apart, as it typical this time of year, for a variety of reasons (kid's soccer season, kid's school, deferred maintenance (auto/home) catching up to me, work, etc..).  I haven't ridden in almost 3 weeks.. 

I'm up to 327 miles for the year.  

Hopefully I can get back in the saddle this week!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 24, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Yeah, so my season is quickly falling apart, as it typical this time of year, for a variety of reasons (kid's soccer season, kid's school, deferred maintenance (auto/home) catching up to me, work, etc..).  I haven't ridden in almost 3 weeks..
> 
> I'm up to 327 miles for the year.
> 
> Hopefully I can get back in the saddle this week!



I feel you homie.  Today was my first road ride in over 2 weeks and yesterday was my first MTB ride in over 2. Not good. I was hoping I would be way above where I am. Actually, I was on pace for an awesome season. As it is, my "seat" is so sore and out of shape from the past two days. Ugh. I am grossly out of riding shape despite being in fine physical shape. It's amazing what a difference taking some time off makes. (and not in a good way)


----------



## fahz (Sep 25, 2013)

Car was in the shop yesterday due to the check engine light blues, so I hoped on the mb and rode it to work.  Nice way to squeeze in a 11.27 mile ride on a crisp fall morning.  Shorter days and the jam packed weekends are making it harder to get a few last rides in.  Anyone use Endomondo?


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 26, 2013)

Last club ride of the year last night.  Its too dark by 6:30 to run a group ride safely.  We averaged 21 mph for 19 miles. I rode 6 miles or so before hand just to warm up.  It was sad to end the season with them. Riding with a group of fast guys on a weekly basis was pushing me to get out on my road bike and work hard.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Oct 31, 2013)

Anyone else still out riding?


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 31, 2013)

I don't think I broke 100 miles between road and mountain biking this year. Am getting a lot of hiking in though.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 31, 2013)

I haven't been out since Oct 3rd.  Hopefully I'll get out a few more times before ski season gets into full swing down here...


----------



## mlctvt (Nov 1, 2013)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Anyone else still out riding?



Me and my wife are. Up until last week we were still riding 100+ miles per week although it's getting tough to fit it in. Tomorrow we'll ride 65 - 70 miles but we'll have to take Sunday off to rake leaves/yard cleanup.  Weekday rides are about once week when I take long lunch and ride.


We'll continue riding as long as it's above about 40 degrees and there's no skiing at Mount Snow


----------



## mlctvt (Dec 21, 2013)

I skied at Mount Snow yesterday but had to come home for the weekend for family commitments. I had sore legs from skiing with five 18 year olds yesterday so I thought I'd hit the roads for a few hours to loosen them up. 38 miles today, 55 degrees , felt like a spring day. This will probably be my last road ride of the year unless this warm weather continues. total for 2013 , 4378 miles

2010 Road miles_____________ 2011 Road miles__________ 2012 Road miles_______2013 Road miles
February 0 miles_____________ February 24 miles_________ February 24 miles______February 0 miles
March 114 miles_____________ March 129 miles __________ March 248 miles_______ March 142 miles
April 271 miles______________ April 360 miles____________ April 386 miles________ April 366 miles
May 585 miles_______________May 582 miles____________ May 457 miles ________ May 479 miles
June 790 miles_______________June 668 miles___________ June 416 miles ________ June 593 miles
July 621 miles________________July 923 miles___________ July 673 miles _________ July 671 miles
August 657 miles_____________ August 472 miles_________ August 612 miles ______ August 903 miles
September 691 miles__________ Sept 572 miles___________ Sept 644 miles________ Sept 723 miles
October 335 miles ____________ October 239 miles________ October 242 miles______ October 361 miles
November 238 miles___________ November 139 miles______ November 117 miles ____November 102 miles
2010 season total 4302 miles----- 2011 total 4108 miles-------- 2012 total 3819 miles-----December 38 miles


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Dec 22, 2013)

Wow.  Good for you. That is an impressive total.

As an aside, do you ever go through a phase where you want nothing to do with your road rig?  At the end of my season, all I wanted to do was MTB. The thought of pounding pavement was so unappealing that I passed on several fantastic days to ride. I probably only got out a handful of times in October.  How do you overcome it?


----------



## mlctvt (Dec 23, 2013)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Wow.  Good for you. That is an impressive total.
> 
> As an aside, do you ever go through a phase where you want nothing to do with your road rig?  At the end of my season, all I wanted to do was MTB. The thought of pounding pavement was so unappealing that I passed on several fantastic days to ride. I probably only got out a handful of times in October.  How do you overcome it?



Yes, I started to get a little burned out earlier this fall after the 1600 miles I rode in August and September. But I think this was due to the fact that we usually ride from home or work and the same roads for every ride started to get monotonous. So we got out the cross bikes and did some dirt road riding in the fall to break it up. We also took out the tandem more in Sept and Oct , this really mixes it up too. 
Overall though both my wife and I love riding- when we retire in 5-10 years we'll probably ride cross country. 
We've only done tours up to 10-days so far. We may try to do an extended trip this summer to see what a couple of weeks on a touring bike is really like. Possibly a tour up into Quebec .


----------



## Nick (Dec 23, 2013)

Man, the weather's so warm we are restarting the bike forum


----------



## kendall (Jan 19, 2014)

Any advice on winter riding when the weather is vacillating so wildly from cold to warm and ice seems to be in the most unlikely of places?  

Also, posted this elsewhere, but would appreciate some perspective: 

I'm trying to figure out if I should upgrade my groupset on my roadbike or my wheels.  I only have $1500 and therefore can't do both.  

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## mlctvt (Jan 20, 2014)

kendall said:


> Any advice on winter riding when the weather is vacillating so wildly from cold to warm and ice seems to be in the most unlikely of places?
> 
> Also, posted this elsewhere, but would appreciate some perspective:
> 
> ...





What road bike do you have? What components /wheels are currently on it?


----------



## kendall (Jan 20, 2014)

mlctvt said:


> What road bike do you have? What components /wheels are currently on it?



For my road bike, I ride a 2012 Fuji Roubaix SL with Tiagra/105 components and stock wheels.  

I'm primarily a triathlete, though, and have a Scott Plasma 2 frame with SRAM Red groupset and stock wheels.  So I'd be getting the wheels for the tri bike primarily... something pretty deep since I race at 23+ mph and can therefore get some decent advantage that way.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jan 20, 2014)

That a being said, I upgraded my wheels on my road bike last season (moving from the stock mavics) and saw an instant difference in handling/ speed/ and efficiency.  In your stated budget you can get some pretty decent wheel sets (and probably have enough left over to swap the few tiagra components up to 105s to match the rest of the group)


----------



## kendall (Jan 20, 2014)

BackLoafRiver said:


> That a being said, I upgraded my wheels on my road bike last season (moving from the stock mavics) and saw an instant difference in handling/ speed/ and efficiency.  In your stated budget you can get some pretty decent wheel sets (and probably have enough left over to swap the few tiagra components up to 105s to match the rest of the group)



Great thought and thanks for the response.


----------



## mlctvt (Jan 22, 2014)

kendall said:


> For my road bike, I ride a 2012 Fuji Roubaix SL with Tiagra/105 components and stock wheels.
> 
> I'm primarily a triathlete, though, and have a Scott Plasma 2 frame with SRAM Red groupset and stock wheels.  So I'd be getting the wheels for the tri bike primarily... something pretty deep since I race at 23+ mph and can therefore get some decent advantage that way.



If you're a triathlete you might want to read this article on wind tunnel testing of bikes/riders. They found that what you wear and your position on the bike is much more important than aero wheels etc. 
I agree that working on position isn't nearly as fun as shopping for new gear though! 

http://janheine.wordpress.com/2012/05/02/aerodynamics-of-real-world-bicycles/

Interesting that moving your stem down just 3/4" decreased drag by 5%!  Time to flip the stem if it already isn't and ditch the baggy clothes.


----------



## dukevoid (Feb 4, 2014)

Papallalalalla


----------



## bvibert (Feb 12, 2014)

bvibert said:


> I haven't been out since Oct 3rd.  Hopefully I'll get out a few more times before ski season gets into full swing down here...



I never did end up getting out after Oct 3rd, pretty sure I ended up with 341.6 MTB miles for the year.


----------

